# Power to Truma C6002



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Found out at the weekend, without EHU, that when my Truma C6002 is operating the heater the power for the 12v fan to circulate the warm air is being taken from my main engine battery.
I have 2x110amp leisure batteries and a solar panel so therefore would like to use these resources rather than run the engine battery down. To do this is it just a simple case of running a +/- wire from the leisure battery to the +/- connectors on the Truma C6002 and should I put an in line fuse in the wiring?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Obviously depends on the age of the van, but I think I would want a serious discussion with either AutoTrail, or the dealer as to why it was not wired properly in the first place.

Can't help on the technical aspects I'm afraid.

Philip


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a Swift Bolero with the same heating system which definitely runs off the leisure battery. I would have thought that your Autotrail would have done the same when it was built.

Is it possible that someone has altered the wiring to run it off the vehicle battery? If that's the case it may just be a matter of getting hold of the original wiring diagram and restoring the wiring back.

With mine, although it's fed from the leisure battery, the feed is live to the heater even when the engine is running as it has "En Route" heating. Normally habitation circuits are switched off as soon as the engine is running.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Ian depending on the age of the vehicle the correct wire colours should be Negative (White with an Orange strip) 
Positive (Black with a Pink Strip)

It does suggest that someone has altered the wiring from the connections above but i would suggest that if you find that the wires are correct at the C6002 then check at the base of the PSU located in the front o/s locker, it may be that someone has cut the Black/Pink and connected it to the Brown/Green which is the vehicle battery supply?

I hope this helps, please advise if i can help further?

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Ian,
Success! Located by the C6002 there are 3 connectors coming from a small loom. the negative (white with orange stripe) and 2 positives (black with green stripe) which was connected to the + on the C6002 and black with a pink stripe).
As you suggested I changed the + connector to the black with a pink stripe and power is now being shown as coming from the leisure batteries.

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good news Ian, enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Best regards

Ian S


----------

